# Wet versus dry?



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if there are disadvantages to feeding wet food? Poppy has been on dry food (Orijen 6 Fish) until we started the antibiotics for the staining, and I mix that with wet food ... Merrick's Turduckin.

Now Poppy seems to be liking and eating the wet food more, and turning his nose up at the dry food. :huh:

If there is not a huge problem with him eating one meal a day of the wet food, can you guys tell me what is the best out there? I bought the Turduckin at the groomers, because I have not investigated wet foods out there, and Merrick is not that bad.

Thanks bunches! Jules


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Julee, I usually mix a little bit of wet food in with Bailey's dry food as well. Sometimes, he'll eat a meal of just the wet food. I frequently change up the brands but most often I use Weruva. Also Halo Spot's Stew, Merrick, Party Animal, Organix, Wysong.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Mine eats wet food more than dry because she needs the moisture content. I think wet is actually much better. I love Weruva and Go Natural canned food. Today for example she is not eating any dry just the Go Natural 3 times per day.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

poochie2 said:


> Mine eats wet food more than dry because she needs the moisture content. I think wet is actually much better. I love Weruva and Go Natural canned food. Today for example she is not eating any dry just the Go Natural 3 times per day.


Many vets recommend feeding wet food over dried kibble as dehydration from a kibble only diet can be a concern. My vet told me just to make sure I give Lady a dental chew twice a week.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

IMO, wet food is overall a better choice than kibble. Canned food is less processed, and it contains more water. My friend has been feeding her dog Weruva canned dog food and he is doing very well on it. Currently, it's the only BPA-free canned dog food, if BPA is a concern to you.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Dogs like people were designed to eat a diet that is about 70% water. So wet food is considered better by many Veterinarians. Most dogs that eat kibble spend their lives in a mild state of dehydration. The quality of the protein that is used in canned food is usually better as well.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Once again, you guys are the best!!!! Now, what do I do with the 2 huge bags of food I just had delivered? 

I seriously doubt Poppy drinks near the amount he should, so now I feel okay giving him the wet food!

Thanks again and HUGz! Jules


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

nekkidfish said:


> Once again, you guys are the best!!!! Now, what do I do with the 2 huge bags of food I just had delivered?


Mine get dry for convenience but I drown it in water to make sure they're getting enough moisture. You might try that to use up the dry. If the bags are huge, that should only take, oh, 3 or 4 . . . years! :w00t:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I aabsolutely love (and the dogs do too) the deyhdrated food that we are feeding. it rehydrates to a wet food. The only drawback for me, is the messy faces. I have to do face upkeep way more ofter!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

nekkidfish said:


> Once again, you guys are the best!!!! Now, what do I do with the 2 huge bags of food I just had delivered?
> 
> I seriously doubt Poppy drinks near the amount he should, so now I feel okay giving him the wet food!
> 
> Thanks again and HUGz! Jules


After a month, 6 weeks max, dry kibble loses it's nutritional value and should be thrown out. Freezing it in ziploc bags can help prolong its life. I hope you have a big freezer! 

Pet Food Storage Recommendations: What to Do, What NOT to Do! Learn How to Choose the Best Dog Food Containers.

Food Handling and Spoilage|Total Pet Magazine


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

We use dry when we travel or when there simply isn't time (real early mornings or real late nights). I also have used dry mixed with chicken stock to use up remainders if necessary. I prefer the dehydrated food we are using now and based on on Hunter's sudden interest in all meals - so does he!!!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> After a month, 6 weeks max, dry kibble loses it's nutritional value and should be thrown out. Freezing it in ziploc bags can help prolong its life. I hope you have a big freezer!
> 
> Pet Food Storage Recommendations: What to Do, What NOT to Do! Learn How to Choose the Best Dog Food Containers.
> 
> Food Handling and Spoilage|Total Pet Magazine


That's a great article on food storage . Thanks !
If I decide to put the kibble in ziploc freezer bags, would I defrost it the night before on the counter or in the fridge?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

poochie2 said:


> That's a great article on food storage . Thanks !
> If I decide to put the kibble in ziploc freezer bags, would I defrost it the night before on the counter or in the fridge?


Lady gets homecooked, but I freeze my cats' kibble. I usually just defrost enough for a couple of days and it only takes maybe an hour at the most.


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

I usually feed dry kibble inthe mornings and mix it with wet food at night. When Butters couldn't chew as well, I'd soak the kibble in water first and he'd eat it just find too!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Dry and Wet*

Mine get Buffalo Blue Dry and 2 tablespoons of home cooked food that I make un Sundays and freeze for the week. I do this just in case we go on vacation, dry is more convenient.


----------

